# Fish Species



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

Recently I was strolling through Penny's Pets and I noticed that in the tanks they were selling aquatic plants in they had these adorable fish. I failed to get their name, however, since I wasn't sure which post-it was for the fish, if they were for sale, and all the people working there were busy. The larger one's were about an inch and they had stripes. I'm sorry that I can't describe them better, but I have a terrible memory... So I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of fish I might be describing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

tiger barbs? what color were they?


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

They weren't tiger barbs, but they had sorta the same body shape. They were greyish brown from what I can remember. They all seemed to be very peaceful with each other.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

spanner barbs? same body shape and brownish

http://www.brooklands.co.nz/tropical/spanbarb.htm

horizontal or vertical stripes?

there are a lot of striped fish out there...


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

Vertical, but i'll probably be going to Canada in the next few days anyway. I just wanted to see if I could find any information on the the fish before I bought them since they tend to tell you anything you want to hear to sell the fish... Hopefully they'll be happy in my aquarium. Thanks again for the help.


----------

